
U.S. could take 'controlling stake' in Ericsson, Nokia: attorney general - pseudolus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-china-espionage/to-counter-huawei-u-s-could-take-controlling-stake-in-ericsson-nokia-attorney-general-idUSKBN2001DL
======
mytailorisrich
And the EU should block that on the same grounds.

------
JoachimS
First Greenland, and now this.

